# Toro Snowmaster problem #2



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

Well now my Snowmaster is leaking gas from under the carb. It's odd because I ran it last night while tuning it and the carb was dry this morning. Tonight after work the carb was moist underneath. What would cause it to leak during the day while not being used?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like the bowl float might have developed a leak, remove the float and shake it and listen for a sloshing sound or set it in a bolw of water and see if it sinks. While you're at it check/smell the oil to see if the gas has drained into the crankcase, if so you must change the oil. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

hazzardus said:


> Well now my Snowmaster is leaking gas from under the carb. It's odd because I ran it last night while tuning it and the carb was dry this morning. Tonight after work the carb was moist underneath. What would cause it to leak during the day while not being used?


stuck needle valve can cause it 

as well as float pin hole 

either case very easy to fix


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

This model has a diaphram style carb. No float bowl.
Any other suggestions?
Could a welch plug come out and cause it?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine Mfg and numbers usually found on the engine schroud so we know what you have. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

It's got a Techumseh 1623M.

The gasket between the baffle and the carb is missing but I wouldn't think that would cause it to leak after sitting for hours.

It runs great otherwise.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

check the diaphragm for a small pin hole thanks 
calvin


----------

